# Going on a Road Trip-Md to Indiana to get a goat- We are Home...



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 5, 2012)

So for years now, I have watched Roll Farms' kidding threads and longed for one of her beautiful Nubian boys.  Well the time has come.  Yeap, I am doing it.  I am crazy or so every member of my family and every friend believes.  But, I am not crazy.  I am not crazy.  I am not crazy.  I had given up on the idea, but then my 20 year old son, home from college on 12/16, said "Dad, lets do it.  It will be an awesome road trip".  I will be leaving on 12/20 to drive 9.5 hours each way.  Not only do I get a wonderful herd sire, but I get to spend some awesome time with my son.  We will be picking up this wonderful guy.







He is the son of Chaos and Ally.  I am grateful as I am getting him for a good price and think he will be a great addition as my first every Nubian Herd sire. 

He is going to need a name.  I can name him, "Roll Farms ....."

I was thinking of calling him  "Roll Farms Ally's Chaotic Road Trip" and call him "Roady".  What do you think, too corny?  If you have any better idea, please give them to me.

15 days to go ..........


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 5, 2012)

I love it!!!  Not corny at all.  That is so exciting.  You should find some fun stops along the way---so much to see in between your state and ours.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2012)

I like the name idea. What about calling him Tripp for short?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 5, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I love it!!!  Not corny at all.  That is so exciting.  You should find some fun stops along the way---so much to see in between your state and ours.


Not including a lot of time to stop along the way.  But hey, if we can do it this time, look out for herdstock 2013.


----------



## Catahoula (Dec 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! You are not crazy. He is adorable and will be a great addition to your herd! A great son you have too...


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 5, 2012)

I think you're not crazy. I drive 2 hours so my dogs can make 1 minute agility and lure coursing runs...then drive home!
And my daughter and I went 8 hours to get horse supplements, stayed at a B&B.....all good fun. 
That young boy looks wonderful, he should be a great addition to your family.


----------



## RPC (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope you enjoy your trip you will not be far from my house I am about 1 hour and 15 minutes north of Kim.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2012)

Not crazy at all and I like the name


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 5, 2012)

The name is cute, but unfortunately too long...only room for 30 letters (including spaces) on the application, darn it.

We desperately wanted a certain Boer buck once that we couldn't really afford when we were just starting out, so we partially paid for him by digging water lines and installing hydrants.  Spent an entire 95 dg day digging....named the buck "Digger" to remind us that we earned him.

I'm glad this is giving you the 'excuse' to spend quality time w/ your son!

ETA:  You are no crazier than the rest of us....


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 5, 2012)

Spending quality time with your son is never corny. Congrats on the new buck! I'm sure you will be thrilled with him.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 5, 2012)

That whole thing is great. You getting your herdsire, going to see a fellow BYH'er, spending time with your son, a long road trip. It's great!!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Dec 5, 2012)

I love it all! Congrats on the buck and the time to spend with your kid....time flies as they grow....

BTW...that is exactly my kind of way to spend quality time with one of the kids...on a trip to get goats! Only our friends and addicts on here seem to really get it.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 6, 2012)

So we have to stay within 30 characters for a name.

How about  "Roll Farms Ally's Chaotic Trip" and call him Trip for short as Marlowmanor suggested?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 6, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> So we have to stay within 30 characters for a name.
> 
> How about  "Roll Farms Ally's Chaotic Trip" and call him Trip for short as Marlowmanor suggested?


I can dig it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 6, 2012)

Very cool!  Have fun on the trip!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 6, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> That whole thing is great. You getting your herdsire, going to see a fellow BYH'er, spending time with your son, a long road trip. It's great!!


x2  and your son sounds awesome!


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 6, 2012)

Having seen this boy in person I can assure you he is amazing. There is just something about him that is really special. He was in a pen full of great kids but he really draws your eye right too him. Congrats!

ETA: We took some cruddy cell phone pics. You can just make out the heart on his back in this shot.

http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/395066_4807941194187_297738431_n.jpg


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 6, 2012)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> Having seen this boy in person I can assure you he is amazing. There is just something about him that is really special. He was in a pen full of great kids but he really draws your eye right too him. Congrats!
> 
> ETA: We took some cruddy cell phone pics. You can just make out the heart on his back in this shot.
> 
> http://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/395066_4807941194187_297738431_n.jpg


If you embed your link inside of image tags, the pic will show up in the post.  Click on the Img button in the editor and then paste your URL inside.  Here I did it for this pic.  

BTW - THANKS FOR THE PIC!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2012)

How about just 'Roll Farms Chaotic Road Trip' 

I like that!   And it will be very memorable indeed.   What a cute little boy and a great trip with two very nice men!   Congratulations ThreeBoysChicks!  


Have a great trip.  Enjoy your son while you can.   They grow up so fast.  He sounds like a real winner of a guy!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 6, 2012)

I was saving the heart for a surprise!  

PS....Oakroot is now his daddy's owner...she bought Chaos.  She was going to borrow him but....fell in love.  Who wouldn't love a big stinky urine-soaked buck?


----------



## cindyg (Dec 7, 2012)

Big thumbs up from here on the road trip.  It's 13 hours from NS to Ontario and my DH was so good as to come along last year when I went to get my ND buck.  We even took him into the hotel with us as we stayed over on the way back.  It was awesome!! Took him for a walk before bedtime, and someone walking his dog did a double take, said "That's....that's NOT a dog!"  No body in this household would blink an eye at the thought of doing it again.  In fact, next year, if I can get the permits I want to go to Virginia for a Mini Silky Fainter buck.  Love a road trip!!


----------



## poorboys (Dec 7, 2012)

Have fun, you won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## Oakroot (Dec 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I was saving the heart for a surprise!
> 
> PS....Oakroot is now his daddy's owner...she bought Chaos.  She was going to borrow him but....fell in love.  Who wouldn't love a big stinky urine-soaked buck?


Alas! I am a surprise ruin-er  

I actually like him better then my doe stank and all.  He just has a better personality.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah I am real excited and I can only share it with you guys.  Everyone is thinking I need to be committed.  No worries on the surprise.  I have not told my family, so it can be surprise for them.


----------



## elevan (Dec 8, 2012)

Congratulations!



			
				marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 12, 2012)

9 more days till we get our baby.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 12, 2012)

We all need to send you Bon Voyage presents.  Like goat coats and baby goat nurser nipples and little stinker pins and such.   Then your family will know that having GAS is not a mental illness it's a true calling from God.  He created the goat so we would learn that we need to preserve His ancient domestic animals that He created for the needs of man.  He gave it to us so we could forever be humbled and amused at the same time.   (I am sure that God has a sense of humor.)  The goat teaches us patience, love, and humor.  It delights us during kidding time.  It gives us food as a last resort.  It will feed our babies if mother is too sick to nurse or if the baby is orphaned.  It gives us delicious cheese.  It gives us fiber for clothing.  And it will carry our burdens and pull our carts.   

So, tell your family that you are just fulfilling the ancient calling of the farmer.  And having a fun time at the same time.

Either that or tell your wife that your biological clock is on overdrive and you need a baby but didn't want to put her through all the hassles.  LOL.


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 12, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> We all need to send you Bon Voyage presents.  Like goat coats and baby goat nurser nipples and little stinker pins and such.   Then your family will know that having GAS is not a mental illness it's a true calling from God.  He created the goat so we would learn that we need to preserve His ancient domestic animals that He created for the needs of man.  He gave it to us so we could forever be humbled and amused at the same time.   (I am sure that God has a sense of humor.)  The goat teaches us patience, love, and humor.  It delights us during kidding time.  It gives us food as a last resort.  It will feed our babies if mother is too sick to nurse or if the baby is orphaned.  It gives us delicious cheese.  It gives us fiber for clothing.  And it will carry our burdens and pull our carts.
> 
> So, tell your family that you are just fulfilling the ancient calling of the farmer.  And having a fun time at the same time.
> 
> *Either that or tell your wife that your biological clock is on overdrive and you need a baby but didn't want to put her through all the hassles.  LOL*.



I love that last reasoning QM!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 12, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not say that to her, I think she would be willing to try to have another one.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Super excited for you!!!!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 12, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ooops...


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2012)

You, um, wanna swig by NC and pick me up?  I'd love to go back to Indiana. I have this cool friend there, and she has some awesome goats, and bunnies, and chickens, and cats, and a prarie dog, and this hoppy bouncy guy that I cant remember what he is, AND she makes some MEAN fudge!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2012)

And now....there's Sheldon....the awesome Dumbo rat!


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2012)

see what I mean?  its like a zoo, except instead of charging you, you get fudge!  

Oh...when you get there, give Buttons some snuggles from me.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 13, 2012)

We don't want to impose on Kim, but a tour and a meet and greet with the animals would be great.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 13, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> see what I mean?  its like a zoo, except instead of charging you, you get fudge!
> 
> Oh...when you get there, give Buttons some snuggles from me.


I needed to make sure what species Buttons was before I agreed to hug it.  I checked Rolls website, Buttons is a dog so yes, I can provide some snuggles.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 13, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You, um, wanna swig by NC and pick me up?  I'd love to go back to Indiana. I have this cool friend there, and she has some awesome goats, and bunnies, and chickens, and cats, and a prarie dog, and this hoppy bouncy guy that I cant remember what he is, AND she makes some MEAN fudge!


Patagonian Cavy!    I only know because ever since I showed it to DH, he has wanted one.  We should have a mini-herdstock LOL!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 13, 2012)

Pearce, if you wanna come to, you're more than welcome.  I've been sicker this week than I've ever been in my life, but surely will be back to (as close to) normal (as I ever get) by then.  Sorry I haven't posted new pics, it has truly been all we could do just to get chores done daily.  Went to the doc today so I'm hoping my meds kick in SOON.

The 2 Nub does leave tomorrow afternoon, so he'll be batching it w/ Whiskey til you get here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 13, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Pearce, if you wanna come to, you're more than welcome.  I've been sicker this week than I've ever been in my life, but surely will be back to (as close to) normal (as I ever get) by then.  Sorry I haven't posted new pics, it has truly been all we could do just to get chores done daily.  Went to the doc today so I'm hoping my meds kick in SOON.
> 
> The 2 Nub does leave tomorrow afternoon, so he'll be batching it w/ Whiskey til you get here.


I hope you feel better


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 14, 2012)

I am a little concerned, I don't know if it is a good idea to have our baby hang out with that adolescent, Whiskey.  I fear he will be a bad influence.    ( I am kidding of course).

No worries on pictures....

Hope you feel better soon.  Being sick is never fun and it only makes taking care of the animals much harder.  Funny that we are discussing this.  I had a lady here yesterday to purchase some chickens and she had her kids with her.  They are trying to convince mom and dad to purchase a horse or some goats.  The little girl was excited and said she would take care of them.  I reminded her that, animals need care 365 days a year and even said, "and when you have the flu and feel horrible, you still need to take care of the animals".


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 14, 2012)

I can about promise you he's going to be a bad influence.......


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't know after looking at the "Wings Photo", I think it is the Girls that are the bad influence.  As a father of three boys, it is always the girls fault.    

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23279


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2012)

Well the girls are gone now so any shenanigans will be all male now.....

What day are you arriving?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 15, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Well the girls are gone now so any shenanigans will be all male now.....
> 
> What day are you arriving?


Friday.  We are leaving Thursday evening and driving through the night.  Hope to arrive at your place around 9:00 am or close to it.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2012)

Okee dokee.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 19, 2012)

Only two more days till our road trip begins to bring our boy home.

Looking at the weather, it would appear that we may run into snow on Friday.  For all of you praying types, pray the snow stays away until after we pass through.  Then we could stand a few inches to give us a White Christmas.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 19, 2012)

If you want to postpone it until Saturday (clear and sunny forecasted) it's fine....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 19, 2012)

We have plans over the weekend, Holidays are starting.  So I think we are going to go with our original plan.

Question for you - Can I get a couple of gallons of milk to bring home, so I can slowly move him to Cows Milk?  If yes, I will bring a cooler with ice to keep it cold on the way home.  And I think you said you will send him home with a nipple that he is accustomed to.  I am figuring he will need to eat at least once, maybe twice on the trip home.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 19, 2012)

Just wanted to say I think this whole story is so cool!  

 Roll- in Indiana, 3bc-Md  I think it is just so neat how perfect strangers miles apart who would have never known each other if it weren't for this forum are now connected.
 One, by a common interest and two, by an adorable baby goat! AND... we get to somewhat, to a small degree, share the whole experience! 

Pearce is getting an LGD from another forum member, and there are a few others that have connected. Amazing people on this forum!

Just makes me smile!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 19, 2012)

3BC - unfortunately I don't have enough milk to give you any to take home....

We had 20 gallons frozen....then we bought Whiskey, and we used that up quickly.  

Then the Boer doe had triplets but had only enough milk for 1 so the Nub does who've kidded's  'extra' milk went to them.  I'm down to just the 2 boys now but am only milking 2 does and one (a ff)  isn't giving much.  Getting just under a gallon a day, but going through just over a gallon.

Fortunately he's already getting part cow milk now, so the transition should be painless.  I'll give you some bottles to get him home with, he's used to getting 'warm' milk so you can put one on the heat vent for a while to warm it before you feed him.  We can feed him right before you leave and he should be ok for a while, so you should only need to feed him 1x on your way home.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 19, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I think this whole story is so cool!
> 
> Roll- in Indiana, 3bc-Md  I think it is just so neat how perfect strangers miles apart who would have never known each other if it weren't for this forum are now connected.
> One, by a common interest and two, by an adorable baby goat! AND... we get to somewhat, to a small degree, share the whole experience!
> ...


I know---this forum has really been great for so many reasons.  I have a few animals now from members


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 20, 2012)

They have upgraded our snow to a 'winter weather advisory' w/ blowing and drifting snow (1-3") and difficult driving conditions. 

Now, that could peter out and mean nothing...or it could be bad.  You know how forecasts go....

I am FINE w/ hanging onto him until next week if you want, I do not want you guys to get hurt or in an accident over a goat.  It does NOT have to be tomorrow.

I'm also fine if you go ahead w/ it.  I just don't want you to feel like you HAVE to risk it if you'd rather wait.  Just let me know.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 20, 2012)

Of course, I checked next week's weather and they're calling for....snow.  :/


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 20, 2012)

I think we are going forward with our plans.  1-3 inches is not horrible and looking at the weather if we head south from you a bit and then head east, we should be just rain or nothing.  

If we get to your place between 8 and 9 am is that ok?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 20, 2012)

Yep, that'll be fine.  If we don't answer the door, we're down at the barn.  Holler before you walk in, the barn dogs don't take kindly to strangers....  
Ya might just honk a few times so we'll know you're there.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Drive safely!!!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

Well it is going well. Going to take longer than planned. 68 through Cumberland valley was closed due to freezing rain. So we went south on 81 and then west on 50.  Hit some fog, but we made it through. I drove 6 hours and now my son is driving.  Dry roads 38 degrees. 

See you in a few hours or 6.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2012)

Where are ya?


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2012)

He got his goat!

Everything went well and it was wonderful to meet another BYH'er!

Thanks again, Ed!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrats!! :bun


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 21, 2012)

You should call him up and tell him to stop at his hometown McDonald's and go through the drive-thru...so I can meet them and the new goat!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 21, 2012)

Dang it, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO jealous.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

Update from the Road.

So what should have a 9.5 hour drive out to Roll's house took 12.5 hours and that only included potty and gas breaks.  We arrived at Rolls around 8:35 am.  Spent some time meating everyone.  And as you would expect all of the animals are awesome.  The only one I did not actually meet was the Prarie Dog.  All of the goats are wonderful, but Bullet is a sight to behold.  And Whiskey is going to make some awesome babies.  

Red - While we gave Butons a pat, it was Buggorman that drew our attention.  We are big dog people.  He was so happy to see us.

We headed out around 10:00 am to head home.  It has been snowing every since we got into Ohio.  Looks like it will be snowing most of the way home.  If all goes well, we should be home around 8:00 pm EST.  So in 25 hours a marathon road trip to bring home or wonderful boy.

'Trip' is doing great.  Quietly snoozing in his dog crate.  Almost time for his afternoon bottle. 

And becasue I know you need a picture.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> You should call him up and tell him to stop at his hometown McDonald's and go through the drive-thru...so I can meet them and the new goat!


Which MCDonald's are you working at?


----------



## Shelly May (Dec 21, 2012)

So Awesome, Drive careful and have a happy Holiday!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

Ohio needs to go on a diet.  It is too wide.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Ohio needs to go on a diet.  It is too wide.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 21, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ohio needs to go on a diet.  It is too wide.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

To quote Sheldon Cooper.   Bazinga.  Ohio is a thing of our past.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 21, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thurmont, but I got off at 7 so I'm afraid I missed you


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are at the Thurmont McDonalds?  Then we must see you a lot.  Because the boys love to go there for breakfast.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

We got home at 10:30 pm.  The weather just did not cooperate.

Trip is all settled in and doing really well.  Very little crying.  I built a box for him to crawl in and lay in his stall.  He went right in, curled up in the box and was snoozing.  He rode like a trooper the entire time.  

Here is a funny.  So we stopped at a rest stop and we walked him in the animal area.  We might have turned a few heads, certainly a few double-takes.   

Here he is.  He is gorgeous.  And no, he does not have white spots in his black, it was snowing.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 21, 2012)

Rolls.  Thanks again.  It was a pleasure meeting you, your husband and all your animals.

Now off to bed and i hope I don't want up at 5:00 like normal.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 22, 2012)

Loved being able to follow you on your trip!  And Trip is gorgeous!  Glad you all made it home safely, and maybe got to sleep in this morning.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 22, 2012)

This was such a fun read.  And that boy is a handsome fella!  Hope you got to sleep in today


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 22, 2012)

Glad you made it home ok!  
Hope he does well for you.  He should be such an awesome buck and THANK YOU for buying him / keeping him intact.  I just didn't want him to be a wether.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 22, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip.  And what a cute little baby!  Glad you got your goat.


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 22, 2012)

That sounds like a heck of a trip for you and Trip! 

Glad you made it out there and back and have your cute little guy. Thanks for the trip Trip photo too.


----------



## elevan (Dec 22, 2012)

Such a handsome boy!  Sounds like you had a lot of fun.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 22, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, but normally I don't work until 11 in the morning, sometimes as late as 1 pm, and then I stay there for 6-8 hrs. But I'm usually inside and I work the cash register taking orders. If you see a girl named McKayla, then you know it's me lol.

But congrats on your new buckling! He's soo cute & I bet he was totally worth the trip to Indiana!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 22, 2012)

So happy you are home safely....little guy looks good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 22, 2012)

He is definitely a good looking boy! Glad you made it home safe.


----------

